# Framing Acrylics



## lucas24 (Apr 23, 2013)

I make mosaics using acrylic paint on paper. What would be the best way to frame/mount artwork? I have read that using glass is a no no, what should I do. Can I just glue the sheets to boards or panels? A lot of my work is displayed in smaller panels so, I would prefer if there was no edge to the frame so, as to not disrupt the look of the finished piece.


----------

